# Litespeed T1 owners unite?



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello folks,
just wanted to know if there are other Litespeed T1 owners out there would like to share their thoughts and experiences with their T1 build. 

I understand that the T1 is Di2 ready, which makes this a great versatile bike and would mean that it can be built up into many iterations... 

Anyone wants to share a photo? a build?


----------

